# Blackfish



## Richard Dowling (26 Nov 2013)

Anybody watch Blackfish the other night? (on Iplayer right now)

Its basically the documentary that Seaworld wishes was never released! (their words not mine)

Shocking on so many levels! Id recommend watching it.


----------



## Westyggx (26 Nov 2013)

I saw it a few months ago and won't go to a seaworld or swim with dolphins etc ever again!


----------



## Richard Dowling (27 Nov 2013)

Have you seen The Cove? That's even more revealing!


----------



## Samjpikey (27 Nov 2013)

I've seen the cove and that is a horrible film , the film is well put together but just sums up how bad we humans really are !! 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Lindy (27 Nov 2013)

I just watched it. Incredibly sad and its hard to believe that people still think it ok to go to these parks.


----------



## Richard Dowling (27 Nov 2013)

I went to Florida in May and that point (Whilst I knew of the selection process with Dolphins and associated deaths and slaughters) I was unaware of the treatment of animals within the park, I was unaware of the staff deaths and the blatant cover ups. To think I actually suggested that my group of friends went there (instead we went to Universal). I can safely say I wont be doing any porpoise related parks or attractions for the rest of my life.


----------



## GHNelson (27 Nov 2013)

BBC iPlayer - Natural World: 2009-2010: A Killer Whale Called Luna
hoggie


----------

